# Vacuum Velocipede



## Coslett

I'm a new member to the board.......seems like a great place to be when it is raining in NE PA.   Anyway, I would be interested in any info (history, pics, articles, etc.) anyone might have concerning the Vacuum Velocipede.  Also, it would be great to hear from any other owners.


----------



## 37fleetwood

try this site:
http://www.pedersenbicycles.com/vacuum.htm


----------



## Coslett

The pics of the white vacuum are great.  I have already seen the pedersen site......as a matter of fact, I think the red vacuum you have pictured is my machine.    The earlier models were built with a linear drive system like the red machine.  Later machines had a more traditional crank.  I'm trying to find out how many were actually made.....anyone know?


----------



## Coslett

My Vaccum........Anyone out there own one?


----------



## davidb

Coslett said:


> The pics of the white vacuum are great.  I have already seen the pedersen site......as a matter of fact, I think the red vacuum you have pictured is my machine.    The earlier models were built with a linear drive system like the red machine.  Later machines had a more traditional crank.  I'm trying to find out how many were actually made.....anyone know?




41 were sold. We stopped because we hated making the shipping boxes.


----------



## davidb

I've got the first of the linear drives, the first of the rotary drives, and the two-wheeler (which doesn't work yet)


----------



## GreggZ

*memories of Vacuum*

It is WONDERFUL to read some of the stuff here on Vacuum Velocipede! There is more available on the Net then I can imagine...what legs this trike has! Honestly, it was one of my favorite parts of my life and I still tote around boxes of parts that I can’t let go of from the cramped recesses of my garage unit.

BTW….  Dave is correct… building a shipping crate out of scraps of wood, cardboard, hot glue guns and GOBBS of shipping tape at 4:00 am…. Well ... you had to be there and it totally sucked! Even 12 year old scotch that Dave inherited from somebody couldn’t help. It was true hell.

oh...and I have 2. One that is waiting for life to leave me alone so I can finish putting it together and the other an antique from the past.... the rack and pinion drive


----------



## davidb

Thats where the rack/pinion went. The helicopter is the one I want to duplicate, but with a rotary drive. 

That was indeed very good Scotch from my fathers trip to Scotland. I still have the seat and faring molds if you need some.


----------



## escapevelocity

davidb said:


> Thats where the rack/pinion went. The helicopter is the one I want to duplicate, but with a rotary drive.
> 
> That was indeed very good Scotch from my fathers trip to Scotland. I still have the seat and faring molds if you need some.




A new member and VV owner here.  Hi!

I purchased Coslett's VV in October 2009, and went to his home to pick it up rather than risk shipping it.  This is one of my top trikes desired on my list of "bikes/trikes to get and try before I die".  It's interesting to see here that not only were only 41 made, but that the shipping crates were its Achilles' heel.  Daveb, what condition are the molds?  Could another seat be made, and a fairing?  Dare I even ask how much it would cost?

I know this is another longshot question, but do you recall anything in particular about this red Vacuum Velocipede?  If you need more info, please let me know.  BTW, I'm not sure if you know this, but your trike still garners a lot of fascination and interest on the recumbent sites, like www.recumbents.com and www.bentrideronline.com.  One of the posters there, 25hz is his username, has VV info collected and stored to preserve it.

I don't know if shipping has come a long way since the 80's/early 90's, but I, for one, would love to see a new limited run of them come out.  But maybe there's not enough single-malt Scotch in the world...

Regards,
escapevelocity


----------



## GreggZ

*"the helicopter"*

hehehehhhh...the helicopter was the "tricky" one to get used to! I takes an awful amount to scotch to make it through the healing process of all the road rash!

there have been several families of racoons birthed from the helicopters seat by now...its in a dry building, but still....

my 15 year old son wants to have a go at it...it might be best to start him off down a steep hill after a Nebraska ice storm...the riding results would be the same..but the road rash is less intense.

no way do you have molds for the faring still....


----------



## LTDunltd

Just got home with my VV. It needs some TLC before I even try to learn to ride it.

Is there any way to determine which one I have? 
I bought it from a young man in Nebraska who says he got it after his grandpa died.

And any chance of someone having a shell laying around that they don't need?


----------



## blackmon37

*Just purchased this trike in red, any info on restoring it will be helpful. Thx*

Please contact me at blackmon37@yahoo.com


----------



## blackmon37

*Vacuum*

Just purchased this trike in red, any info on restoring it will be helpful. Thx
Please contact me at blackmon37@yahoo.com


----------



## LTDunltd

Here are some pics of my VV




Red Side 2 by LTDunltd, on Flickr




BB by LTDunltd, on Flickr


----------

